# Brakeet!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*F-16 Brakeet!*

Had this one mostly finished in the box for at least five years. Just had to do the weapons and tiny bits to finish it off.

It's Hasegawa's 2003-released 1/48 F-16D with extra parts (I think they were resin) to make it a Block 40 Isreali "Brakeet"










































Slung a couple of 2,000-pound dumb bombs under it and enough AMRAAMs to make a good showing for itself on the way in and out of Iran. 

Oh - the instructions mistakenly said to use duck egg blue instead of Isreali green, and I mistakenly followed them. Whatever! And I seem to not have any aftermarket seat harneses lying around, so, again, whatever.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Another winner John :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent work there John! Like Al said "another winner" :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks great John!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very well done!

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Top notch as always!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks kids! 

I'm told that Hasegawa got the name wrong, and it's "Barak" not "Brakeet." Well, my website entry is done (http://www.inpayne.com/models/f-16brakeet1.html) and my scrapbook page printed, so, screw it, I've moved on.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its Barak... but the model is still super. I hope Tamiya decides to do this version in 1/32, or 1/48 for that matter.


----------

